# What To Buy-XDM .45?



## jonb347 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am almost 21 and plan on buying as soon as I turn. I have shot all types of handguns but obviously never bought one. I plan on keeping it in the house for, god-forbid, self defense as well as taking it to the range every once in awhile. I like sig p220s but they are too expensive. I am thinking about an XDM but haven't shot one yet. Would that be a good choice? Also should I go with the .40 or the .45. I want the .45 but are there any downfalls other than slightly more expensive ammo? I love shooting Glock .45s but don't want to own one.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

The .40 S&W has a snappier recoil than the .45 ACP. Look for local gun clubs in your area to see if they will work with you. Chances are, there will be some members who would be glad to work with you. See if you can find a NRA Certified Instructor to work with you. Take NRA courses to get the proper training.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

XDM .45ACP is one nice gun. I say if it fits your hand nicely you should get it. Never shot a Sig p220, I have shot a XD .45 serivce model and liked it a lot. I'm sure that the XDM would be even better. 
If you've been wanting that gun for a while you should get it for your 21st b-day. I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## jonb347 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes I plan on getting my permit ASAP when I hit 21 and having my Dad buy me it for my birthday. The Sigs are awesome to shoot but cost twice as much as the XDMs. I plan on trying one out and if I like it I will probably buy it. I didn't realize the .40 has more recoil? I have only shot a P99 in .40


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The XDMs are awesome weapons. The XDM45 is soon to be my new duty weapon too.

I'm not sure where you're getting that the Sigs cost twice as much. I know some of them do, but the Sig 220 (45ACP) can generally be had for about $100 or so more than an XDM (last I checked). The XDM has a higher capacity but is double stack and has a totally different feel. Either way, good luck with your first purchase!


----------



## jonb347 (Oct 10, 2010)

sig 220 bitone .45 msrp is about $1100 (go on gunbroker for about 900). xdm .45 is msrp for $771 and go on gun broker for roughly $550-600


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

jonb347 said:


> I didn't realize the .40 has more recoil? I have only shot a P99 in .40


The .40 S&W is a much higher pressure cartridge than a .45 ACP. The result is a snappier recoil. Fire each cartridge in the same handgun model, and you will notice the difference. Be careful, as it is possible to fire a .40 S&W round in a .45 ACP firearm. If this is done, chances are the firearm will need to be repaired (difference in chamber pressures when fired). At the very LEAST, it should be checked over by a competent gunsmith. Many people prefer to shoot a .45 ACP vs. .40 S&W when based solely on recoil. The .45 ACP is also easier to reload. The .40 S&W is a high pressure cartridge, and just a tad to much powder can dramatically increase the chamber pressure.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My XD experience is with the Service model and the Compact - both great pistols. The XDm is supposedly an improvement over both of those, although I cannot think what needed improving. The ability to change the backstrap, like the M&P, is a good thing for people with small hands, but other than that, I don't see the 'improvements' being worth the extra $150 or whatever, over the standard XDs.

As for .40 S&W, I don't see the need. The .45 is more pleasant to shoot, and packs a lot of power, without straining to do it, and a 9mm loaded with modern self defense ammo gives up very little to the .40 S&W. 

But if the .40 is what you want, it works fine in the XD platform, and with a proper grip, the recoil is no big deal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> My XD experience is with the Service model and the Compact - both great pistols. The XDm is supposedly an improvement over both of those, although I cannot think what needed improving. The ability to change the backstrap, like the M&P, is a good thing for people with small hands, but other than that, I don't see the 'improvements' being worth the extra $150 or whatever, over the standard XDs.
> 
> As for .40 S&W, I don't see the need. The .45 is more pleasant to shoot, and packs a lot of power, without straining to do it, and a 9mm loaded with modern self defense ammo gives up very little to the .40 S&W.
> 
> But if the .40 is what you want, it works fine in the XD platform, and with a proper grip, the recoil is no big deal.


I agree with everything you said. The XDM also feels more balanced and less top heavy to me. Either way, they're all nice firearms. :smt033


----------



## jonb347 (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for all your help guys. so for my purposes do you think it is worth it to get the xdm? I like the looks with the 4.5" barrel better than the 4" or 5" as well to. Oh and I prefer the .45 not the .40 for purchase, didn't wanna confuse anyone


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

jonb347 said:


> thanks for all your help guys. so for my purposes do you think it is worth it to get the xdm? I like the looks with the 4.5" barrel better than the 4" or 5" as well to. Oh and I prefer the .45 not the .40 for purchase, didn't wanna confuse anyone


It is well worth it if you believe it to be.


----------

